# Water ingress by rear window



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Having just got back from Scotland, initially to visit a relative, but unfortunately ended up at a funeral, we discovered water entering from the top or above the rear window.

As my motorhome is a rear fixed bed we usually have the blind up most of the time, but noticed condensation on the window, only to find the blind (window side) running with water - grrr!!

We have it booked in for Tuesday next week, and hope it is a simple job, as we are booked for the tunnel on the Thursday, for a three week stint around the vandee!.

This is the third item, so hopefully there will be no more problems. Firstly, the computer packed up just before going to Scotland, then the uncle died who we were going to visit, and now the water leak!

TR5


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

You said it was a rear window. Are you sure its not water ingress from the number plate lamp wire hole?

If its the window then its about a hours and a halfs job to remove, clean up and re-bed in new mastic strip all round and finish.

C.


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

The number plate and lamps are way below the window.
It appears to be coming in from either around the window frame, or from above.
The flyscreen unreels from the top of the frame, and is wet (during and after rain). It drips down between the inside of the window and the roller flyscreen. The bind unreel from the bottom of the window assembly.


----------

